# P-40 in flight.



## v2 (Jan 27, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJQThtB1YTI_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## T Bolt (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2011)

Good find!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2011)

Great vid!


----------



## javlin (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool but was the pilot feathering the prop upon diving? I just noticed the blade did a different rotation.Cheers


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2011)

Usually throttle back on the downward part of the loop so you don't auger it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2011)

javlin said:


> Cool but was the pilot feathering the prop upon diving? I just noticed the blade did a different rotation.Cheers



Temporal aliasing. Honestly. A relationship between the stroboscopic effect of the prop blades and the camera frame rate.

Nevermind. I'm am an engineering geek and will crawl back under my anti-social rock.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 30, 2011)

nice video...thanks!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool videos at their channel. 


Wheels


----------

